
Elon Musk, the Donald of Silicon Valley - kgwgk
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/05/25/opinion/elon-musk-tesla.html
======
rflrob
> Electric vehicles were supposed to be the car of the future because we were
> running out of oil — until we weren’t.

The thing is, we’ve always been running out of oil — the rate at which oil is
being produced is near zero. Our rate of extraction may fluctuate, but it is a
finite resource. Someday, the amount of economically extractable oil will go
to zero. I’m not sure when that is, but it will happen.

~~~
greglindahl
Also, electric vehicles are the car of the future because of climate change.
This guy is new to the NYT opinion pages and I hope he raises his game,
because this is a pretty crappy opinion piece.

------
Eridrus
I think Musk's war with the media is asinine, Autopilot has been oversold, but
electric cars still need to be the future, not because we're running out of
oil, but because we don't want to destabilise our climate even further. 28% of
all US emissions are from transport, 60% of which are from light vehicles like
cars.

------
drKarl
That article sounds too much as an article paid to be written by some company,
organization or person who profits from fossil fuels, thus having an incentive
to discredit or slow down anything which can put at risk their source of
income.

------
ardent_uno
Journalists have an incredible amount of power in society, more than they ever
have had before. Like all other entities in a free society, their power must
be checked by another force. They are not beyond reproach.

If Elon wants to stand up to journalism he feels is biased or inaccurate, let
him do so. I applaud him for it. Let the people decide who is right and who is
wrong.

~~~
DmenshunlAnlsis
Anonymous, crowdsourced, Sybil-prone “Truth” isn’t a good idea, and as a
reaction to his own self-inflicted troubles is very childish indeed. He’s
getting flack for being thin-skinned and bombastic, and that’s fair. He gets
credit where it’s due too, such as SpaceX.

~~~
ardent_uno
I agree that his proposed crowd sourced-news credibility system is a terrible
idea, but I think he's getting flack because he's daring to stand up to the
media establishment. Of course they are circling the wagons, but I stand by my
original statement that they are not beyond reproach.

